# The Melissa series



## Billyjoe (Apr 19, 2007)

I just finished the last chapter of Melissa recently.

http://fat-mel.tripod.com

Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, billy joe

Good story, I enjoyed it, alot, gave me a good laugh
keep writing, I'lllook forward to seein g more


----------



## Leonard (Jun 18, 2007)

I love this series. It's easily one of my favorites, along with the Alice series. Have you thought about writing additional chapters, despite the series being finished?

Also, is there a reason you had Melissa level off at 250? Her weight gain was very sexy, and it was described very well, but I kinda had my fingers crossed for the big three-oh-oh.


----------



## Billyjoe (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah I chose 250 pounds because that made Melissa double her weight by the end of the story. Her being 250 pounds was merely the perfect weight I fantasised of.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 17, 2007)

Billyjoe said:


> Yeah I chose 250 pounds because that made Melissa double her weight by the end of the story. Her being 250 pounds was merely the perfect weight I fantasised of.



Such a great end weight I say too! I've read some of your pieces and I love your stories! Keep writing!

-UB


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 17, 2007)

I enjoyed this series a great deal and you did a great job with Melissa.

Please keep writing


Dennis


----------



## Leonard (Aug 26, 2007)

Billyjoe said:


> Yeah I chose 250 pounds because that made Melissa double her weight by the end of the story. Her being 250 pounds was merely the perfect weight I fantasised of.



Well, I'm disappointed there won't be future installments, but you can bet I'll be reading whatever you come up with next!

Good luck.


----------

